# Vogue Knitting Live 2015!!



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been a real exciting time for us here...

VOGUE 2015 HERE WE COME!!! We were contacted by Vogue to supply the yarn bowls for their "yarn tasting" at the 2015 VOGUE Knitting Live at the NYC Marriott Marquis. They discovered us on Etsy!!

Needless to say we are busier than ever getting ready, hubby needs to have a minimum of 30 complete for the event. So exciting!!

PRODUCTION TIME!!! Please come visit us if you're at the event!!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Congratulations!! Isn't amazing all of the different venues that are out there to be able to sell your wares. And when they find you...and seek you out for something like your product...how special it's for you and husband. Good luck with your sales, and let us know how everything went.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! I will look for you as I will be there.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

So exciting. Congratulations! Wish Nebraska wasn't so far away. I've never been to a fiber-yarn event and would love to be. Bucket list. :-D


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Congratulations! I will look for you as I will be there.


I'm jealous Kathy!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

How exciting is that??? Congratulations.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll be there in New York in January - see you there.


----------



## reneesoloway (May 23, 2014)

What is the date of the Vogue event?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

reneesoloway said:


> What is the date of the Vogue event?


The 16th through the 18th


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I love going to Vogue Knitting Live in NYC in January. Been going for the last 4 years. Enjoy the classes and the marketplace. It's my birthday present to myself. Last year a bunch of us KPers met and had lunch together. Anyone interested in doing that? I'll be sure to stop by to see your yarn bowls. They are beautiful. Hope you sell a lot.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful for you to be so involved in this wonderful event.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I'll be there, too!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

VOGUE Knitting Live, January 16-18, 2015 in NYC!!

http://www.vogueknittinglive.com/ehome/nyc2015/194848/


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

congrats. look forward to seeing lots of friends from KP at Newton's Yarn Country, especially since we couldn't be there last year.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll be there probably on Saturday and would love to meet other KPers for lunch.


----------

